# Analysis help



## GaryRichards

Hi y'all,

Possible noob question here, but could anyone help point me in the right direction for the roman numeral analysis for the attached music? It's only 3 bars but I fear it covers some new ground I haven't covered yet on my self-learn journey. I'd be grateful to anyone who could shed light on what's going on here in regards to roman numeral analysis, particularly between the accidentals (sharps to naturals etc.).

Many thanks,

Rich


----------



## david johnson

To me, the final measure looks it's basically V, V, I, the two beats prior appear to me as V9 (9th in bass), to I.


----------



## EdwardBast

Analyzing a couple of isolated bars tends to be problematic because one needs to know where a progression is going before recognizing the function of individual harmonies. However … analyzed in D major, the progression is a sequential descent by 5ths:









This assumes you are familiar with the concept of secondary (or applied) dominants.


----------

